# Forest Tile vs Cork Tile



## xxxxxxxxxchris92486 (Apr 17, 2010)

I want to use the Zoo Med Backgrounds.

Whats the differences between the Forest Tile and the Cork Tile (Besides looks)

They say they are 12 x 18. Is this ok that its going to be submerged into my substrate?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

um 0 other then rougher texture...they are both made of cork. Its possible they may be 2 different species of cork, taken from different parts of the tree or older trees vs younger trees...but its all cork. I personally would prefer the rougher textured one in most areas, maybe the smoother one if you were doing the side panes on a hex or another tank, but I'd definitely want the back the rougher type. If the "cork" ones are thicker that would be good for using my cracked cork background method, as it would be easier to jam moss between thicker pieces of broken tiles then thinner ones and have the moss stay in place. Like I did in this new tank...


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

I would trim off the part that will be submerged, they start to stink after a while.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxchris92486 (Apr 17, 2010)

You used cork pieces. I want to use the Pre made panels for the Exo Terras like these...

Zoo Med 12 x 18" Cork Tile Background

They seem very easy, just glue the back and pop into place.

Im sure i can stick plants to them.

Just wondering how they do when the bottom is submerged in water.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxchris92486 (Apr 17, 2010)

Tony - How do they hold up overall?

Are they decent?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

Overall they seem to hold up well, but if part of one is saturated with water (like down in the drainage layer) for any extended period of time it will start to smell funky. I will probably continue to use them, but I will also be sure to trim them if necessary.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

chris92486 said:


> You used cork pieces. I want to use the Pre made panels for the Exo Terras like these...
> 
> Zoo Med 12 x 18" Cork Tile Background
> 
> ...



Yep I've used the tiles also to do the same method...I also looked them both up and checked pics to make sure I was being accurate in my first response. 

In this new tank which still has a lot of growing in and greening up to do you can see I used the broken up smoother tiles mostly on the side walls with thicker raw cork in the back mostly....


----------



## xxxxxxxxxchris92486 (Apr 17, 2010)

Sounds good, i guess i'll order some. One other question, what method do you use to adhere these to the back wall of the tank?

Im stuck between, silicone or gorilla glue.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxchris92486 (Apr 17, 2010)

Nice tanks Dave.

They seem like they are holding up well.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

I use gorilla glue, it holds well but also comes off cleanly and easily if you decide to remove the tile.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxchris92486 (Apr 17, 2010)

Sounds good. Thanks


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

chris92486 said:


> Nice tanks Dave.
> 
> They seem like they are holding up well.


Thanks. Those are new vivs though so they better be holding up well!  But I've used cork even submerged and had it hold up for years. At least well enough if you dont fiddle with it isn't going to come apart on its own or just from normal traffic from small animals. Not sure I ever noticed it stinking...especially once its been there for awhile. Initially you get a lot of Anaerobic bacteria growth on a submerged piece or in really wet soil but for some reason maybe the actual decay of the wood opening up air pockets, that usually tends to go away or reach a balance and things don't stink anymore or at least not as much.

Oh and I usually use silicone to stick my pieces...it comes off fairly easy once dried. If you drop some where you don't want it its usually better not to wipe it off unless you do so immediately, even then its often not a good idea. Let it dry then peel it off, it should ALL come off much easier then...same for if you get some on glass or plastic, even fabric. I made the mistake of immediately trying to wipe some off pants or shirt a few times on instinct...bad idea, comes off much easier and more completely when dry...but if you want rubber coated pants and a shirt wipe it all over


----------

